# Not Yet



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

From what I am seeing fish have not started to migrate. These were almost a mile and a half from any pass according to my gps. 10 fish over 20 inches and a banner night till my trolling motor plug went out at midnight. Wanted to catch the incoming tide and the plug shut me down. Vernon, at Fox's Trolling Motors got me back at it.KUDOS//He dropped everything this morning to get us back on the water.Excellent customer service.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Dang good mess of fish.......as usual.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish Terry. Looks like we'll be blown out until the middle of next week and hopefully won't get flooded out too.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Yep Marc, not looking good.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That is a nice haul of flatties.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great catch!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

nice haul. i would not buy or have a trolling motor serviced but at foxes


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree country. Vernon and his crew are first class and drop everything if you have any issue. Old school customer service.It's good to buy from someone who knows them from the inside out.His advice on what to buy will save you alot of down time. Just good folks.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been dealing with Vernon forever and has always taken care of me.

Terry have you been this week


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Fine mess of flounder. With the red tide going strong in Panama City, it looks like it will be a while before I get to go again.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc, went Wed. night and the water was way high and dingy. Fish had moved and where they were last week, are gone this week.Moved South and water got worse and worse the further South I went. Found 20 average fish in the 16 to 18 range, but had to work for them.


----------

